

Vancouver Developer Week (Nov 11-17) - crabasa
http://vancouver.devweek.org

======
crabasa
OP here. If you're interested in learning more about the startup and developer
community in Vancouver, BC definitely consider coming up for VDW in November.

------
vailripper
Bummer - I'm just across the border in Bellingham, but I'll be on my honeymoon
then! Looks like some great content.

~~~
crabasa
We're hoping this will turn into a regular thing, there are also plans for
Seattle Developer Week and Portland Developer Week on the horizon. Stay tuned!

